# Slingshot Of The Month - April 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vote for the April 2013 SOTM*​
*Who made the best slingshot in April?*

akmslingshots - Gavko2613.40%Antraxx - Two Face199.79%BC-Slinger - Homage105.15%Btoon84 - Chalice Necktie52.58%Crac - Quick Beech52.58%Flippinout - Lamination4121.13%Harson - New Oak Fork31.55%Joseph - Copper and Ebony168.25%Oetzi - Birch Bark168.25%Quarterinmynose - Karen189.28%Quercusuber - Eco126.19%The Art Of Weapons - Cast Aluminium84.12%Tobse - Hammergrip Targetshooter157.73%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

akmslingshots - Gavko








Antraxx - Two Face








BC-Slinger - Homage








Btoon84 - Chalice Necktie








Crac - Quick Beech








Flippinout - Lamination








Harson - New Oak Fork








Joseph - Copper and Ebony








Oetzi - Birch Bark








Quarterinmynose - Karen








Quercusuber - Eco








The Art Of Weapons - Cast Aluminium








Tobse - Hammergrip Targetshooter








Vote!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So many unique designs this month!!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Very tough one to call as usual. Beautiful work by everyone this month.

:banana: !You're all winners in my book! :banana:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow such a great month yet again. Good luck to everyone, As the AlmightyOx has said everyone is a winner. Also I would like to say thank you very much for my nomination.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Real beauties, and I placed my vote


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

This is always a difficult decision. My hats off to all the nominees.


----------



## spearoj (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to vote for more than one :hmm:


----------



## Retro (Nov 12, 2010)

the copper was is so striking and so different


----------



## djmarksman33 (Feb 16, 2013)

Really great talent out there,congrats to all.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Simply......stunning.....workmanship - across the board.


----------



## NMA (Apr 9, 2013)

I really like the Eco, but they are all great!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That was tough... good job all!


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Really just too hard to call as they are all fantastic!!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Damn fine lineup this month. CUDOS to all!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Hard to choose but i cant stop looking at

BC-Slinger - Homage so i voted for this one.

But they are all great looking slingshots


----------



## Stariy Bashmak (Jan 14, 2011)

Я отдаю свой голос за

The Art Of Weapons - Cast Aluminium


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Indeed a strong month!!!!

Many congratulations to my "brothers in slingshots".

Cheers ...Q


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck everyone my vote is in


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Go Tobse, go!!


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

done!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I cant decide, they are all too good!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Voted for the one I doubt I have the skills or patience to construct - but awesome work all!


----------



## Ghullayl (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow such quality , It makes real hard to choose one. Great job guys . Good luck to you all.


----------

